# Alexandre Ajas Mania - Kino-Trailer zum Horrorfilm



## PCGamesRedaktion (8. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alexandre Ajas Mania - Kino-Trailer zum Horrorfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alexandre Ajas Mania - Kino-Trailer zum Horrorfilm


----------



## Fabster84 (8. November 2012)

Glaub der heißt "Maniac"...


----------



## Marko3006 (8. November 2012)

Hmm das könnte mal ein Film für mich sein^^


----------

